# Fan at full speed after resuming from sleep



## eshornock (Sep 28, 2013)

```
$ uname -v
FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #1 r255918: Fri Sep 27 19:51:22 UTC 2013     root@buildd9.2:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
```

I've  got FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE running on an (ancient) Omnibook 6100. The laptop can be suspended with  `zzz` or `acpiconf -s3`. After waking up the laptop, the fan will run at full speed. Since I don't know how to resolve it, I reboot.

/var/log/messages shows:

```
Sep 28 20:13:56 mahler acpi: suspend at 20130928 20:13:56
Sep 28 20:14:00 mahler rtsold[1040]: <rtsock_input_ifannounce> interface run0 removed
Sep 28 20:14:00 mahler kernel: uhub0: at usbus0, port 1, addr 1 (disconnected)
Sep 28 20:14:00 mahler kernel: ugen0.2: <Ralink> at usbus0 (disconnected)
Sep 28 20:14:00 mahler kernel: run0: at uhub0, port 1, addr 2 (disconnected)
Sep 28 20:19:48 mahler kernel: wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
Sep 28 20:19:48 mahler kernel: wakeup from sleeping state (slept 00:05:44)
Sep 28 20:19:48 mahler kernel: uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Sep 28 20:14:00 mahler rtsold[1040]: <rtsock_input_ifannounce> interface wlan0 removed
Sep 28 20:14:00 mahler wpa_supplicant[658]: ELOOP: remaining socket: sock=4 eloop_data=0x284091c0 user_data=0x28413080 handler=0x8071140
Sep 28 20:14:00 mahler dhclient[1062]: connection closed
Sep 28 20:14:00 mahler dhclient[1062]: exiting.
Sep 28 20:19:48 mahler acpi: resumed at 20130928 20:19:48
Sep 28 20:19:49 mahler kernel: uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Sep 28 20:19:50 mahler kernel: ugen0.2: <Ralink> at usbus0
Sep 28 20:19:50 mahler kernel: run0: <1.0> on usbus0
Sep 28 20:19:51 mahler kernel: run0: MAC/BBP RT3070 (rev 0x0201), RF RT3020 (MIMO 1T1R), address c8:3a:35:c0:7c:ee
Sep 28 20:19:51 mahler kernel: wlan0: Ethernet address: c8:3a:35:c0:7c:ee
Sep 28 20:19:57 mahler kernel: run0: firmware RT2870 ver. 0.236 loaded
Sep 28 20:20:02 mahler wpa_supplicant[1720]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Sep 28 20:20:08 mahler last message repeated 6 times
Sep 28 20:20:08 mahler kernel: run0: firmware RT2870 ver. 0.236 loaded
Sep 28 20:20:09 mahler wpa_supplicant[1720]: Failed to initiate AP scan.
Sep 28 20:20:17 mahler last message repeated 8 times
Sep 28 20:20:56 mahler reboot: rebooted by root
Sep 28 20:20:56 mahler syslogd: exiting on signal 15
```
Loaded modules include

```
1   29 0xc0400000 11aa214  kernel
 2    1 0xc15ab000 42a0     fdescfs.ko
 3    1 0xc15b0000 943c     linprocfs.ko
 4    3 0xc15ba000 7441c    linux.ko
 5    1 0xc162f000 2ff8     linsysfs.ko
 7    1 0xc1644000 b69c     snd_maestro3.ko
 8    1 0xc1650000 3aec     runfw.ko
 9    1 0xc1654000 b540     tmpfs.ko
10    1 0xc3429000 2000     green_saver.ko
```

How can I make the fan go back to "normal" without going through a reboot? I don't see anything in the `sysctl` output related to fan control.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Sep 28, 2013)

Did you try to load the acpi_hp() module?


----------



## eshornock (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion, but it did not help with this issue.


----------

